# 35mm to CD, chip



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry if this has been brought up before but I would like to get my deceased dad's 35mm motion pictures and slides put on a CD or chip. Does anyone know of a good reliable place this can be done?

Thanks,
rtoler


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

In San Antonio there is Matson MultiMedia. They did some for me and did a good job at a reasonable cost.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

If in Clear Lake, Bayphoto did mine.


----------

